# Good books on diy health



## sleep (Jul 19, 2009)

*Good books on diy health/dental*

Any one ever check out the Hesperian Foundation? I like their books they are easy to read, free, and are available in many languages. My personal favorites are Where There Is no Doctor and Where There Is No Dentist. Anybody have books they would recommend?

Hesperian Foundation


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2009)

this looks cool. free book downloads are always good.


----------

